# Espuma Revolution



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

I've always used AG Clean Wheels until I discovered how acidic it is. The smell should've given enough of a hint, but getting the stuff into an open wound has made me think twice about using it on my wheels!!!

I looked at Bilberry, but saw that Espuma are getting a following, especially for their foam and Revolution wheel cleaner. Haven't seen to much about them on the forum though. Any experiences?

Cheers
Mark


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Great guys and top stuff.

Their Wheel (Revolution), Foam and glass cleaner are top stuff :thumb:
Also like their hyperwax esp. for winters when we don't (always) have the chance to do a real detail/wax job. 

Still need to test the rest of their products, but their tire and trim products are also suppost to be really good.

I also did several foam tests and rate their product above anything else I have tested, including ValetPro, AutoFoam, SuperSnowFoam...


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

jeroens said:


> Great guys and top stuff.
> 
> Their Wheel (Revolution), Foam and glass cleaner are top stuff :thumb:
> Also like their hyperwax esp. for winters when we don't (always) have the chance to do a real detail/wax job.
> ...


Thanks for the feedback Jeroens. Sounds like the way to go.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

if you tap in Espuma in to the search on the forum you will get nearly 200 postings and most of the products have been talked about. I use the revolution wheel cleaner, RD50 Tyre Dressing, G202, Activo Foaming detergent, Vue glass polish, the Ikon wax is very good to, a little pricy but great results.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

markoneill said:


> I've always used AG Clean Wheels until I discovered how acidic it is. The smell should've given enough of a hint, but getting the stuff into an open wound has made me think twice about using it on my wheels!!!
> 
> I looked at Bilberry, but saw that Espuma are getting a following, especially for their foam and Revolution wheel cleaner. Haven't seen to much about them on the forum though. Any experiences?
> 
> ...


If it makes you feel any better Acid hardly reacts with Aluminum compared to Alkali (what bilberry is), but on the other hand bilberry is probably the safer choice because of other reasons (it's only pH10 whereas AG CW is probably <pH1). I think (but could be totally wrong) that Espuma is acidic actually. If nobody has answered tomorrow I will find out for certain for you with some litmus paper


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

G220 said:


> If it makes you feel any better Acid hardly reacts with Aluminum compared to Alkali (what bilberry is), but on the other hand bilberry is probably the safer choice because of other reasons (it's only pH10 whereas AG CW is probably <pH1). I think (but could be totally wrong) that Espuma is acidic actually. If nobody has answered tomorrow I will find out for certain for you with some litmus paper


Not in its diluted state. Remember to cut the product with the recommend dose. :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97421&highlight=revelution

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=97422&highlight=revelution


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

caledonia said:


> Not in its diluted state. Remember to cut the product with the recommend dose. :thumb:


has to be to some degree, i'm not saying its anywhere dangerous, but its gonna be an acid or alkali, even if only the slighest amount. We're probably talking about different definitions of "non-acidic" I suppose 

I'll go and find my litmus paper, you've made me curious now

back in a few minutes


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks G220.

I always used AG from Halfrauds, but started using Megs products about two years ago. I visited their website amd found the forum and then DW soon after. The sheer amount of choice when you look beyond the hight street is staggering. I guess personal choice is a big factor, but can be very confusing for the average consumer!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

You should only need to use wheel cleaner to cleanse the wheels. Once you get a good wheel sealant on this all that should be required is a shampoo wash.

The danger of using a wheel clean is when you dont use it at the correct dilution ratios and use it when not needed. All wheel cleaners will slow eat away at unprotected wheels. To the same extent as Brake dust.

So clean them up and seal them.
Gordon.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

G220 said:


> If it makes you feel any better Acid hardly reacts with Aluminum compared to Alkali (what bilberry is), but on the other hand bilberry is probably the safer choice because of other reasons (it's only pH10 whereas AG CW is probably <pH1). I think (but could be totally wrong) that Espuma is acidic actually. If nobody has answered tomorrow I will find out for certain for you with some litmus paper


I don't know the actual pH, either neat or diluted, but it is an alkali - see 2nd piccy at the top of this thread.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

The car was supposedly treated with Supaguard, but I'm noticing that the wheels are getting quite a lot of small stone chips (not sure if the paint is just soft). I'd like to give them a clean right back and then use something like SRP and then seal.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't like to guess myself so I will let you judge the specific pH by the pictures but in summary:

Espuma (dilution to 10% I should add!): Strong Alkali








AG Clean Wheels: Strong Acid








AG Vinyl and Rubber Care: Neutral


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I will not comment on Superguard, as no doubt someone else will.

The stone chips yes it could be. But it might also be pitting from over used of wheel cleaner and the like.

Have you used wonder wheels in the past? As this is a very strong and not recommend wheel clean. Only in extreme cases.

It could also be pitting from brake dust build up. You will have to take care what ever it is. As you do not wish to cause any more damage than already there.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Wow. Thanks for taking the time out for a chemistry experiment. Haven't seen universal indicator since my GCSE's...

Just tried to order some Espuma Revolution from Envy but had a problem at checkout. Will call them tomorrow as want some of their brushes too. Seems that a little goes a long way and to make sure it's well diluted. Thanks again. Awesome.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2009)

If you are ordering from Envy I can highly reccomend the Vikan Multibrush btw, so many uses, its fab, and should do a nice job on your wheel faces! Even if you don't use it for that its excellent for arches, cleaning the garage door, loads of things


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

caledonia said:


> I will not comment on Superguard, as no doubt someone else will.
> 
> The stone chips yes it could be. But it might also be pitting from over used of wheel cleaner and the like.
> 
> ...


No, I have only used AG Clean wheels once and then used the Superguard foam that came in the 'care pack'. Just used water and Megs APC for the last few months, but after the winter the grime and tar needs a proper attack.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I would certainly tread very carefully, if you suspect chips of any type.

I know this could take some time but I would try and do the wheels individually. Firstly a shampoo and then move up to APC again weak to start. As for the Tar again either treat locally with a gentle tar remove away for the chips. Cotton buds are good for this. Rather than spraying the wheels. Clay can also aid you in the clean up and will remove tar and brake dust.

If you find that you need to use any wheel cleaner again try and use it locally rather than spraying the wheels. Once you have them cleaned it should be easier to see if it is chips or something else.

But please protect them once cleaned. You don't want anything getting under the lacquer and lifting the finish.
Gordon.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

caledonia said:


> I would certainly tread very carefully, if you suspect chips of any type.
> 
> I know this could take some time but I would try and do the wheels individually. Firstly a shampoo and then move up to APC again weak to start. As for the Tar again either treat locally with a gentle tar remove away for the chips. Cotton buds are good for this. Rather than spraying the wheels. Clay can also aid you in the clean up and will remove tar and brake dust.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gordon. That's great advice and certainly something I'll take some time over at the weekend. I now shudder to think how I used to use wheel cleaner every single time I washed my old cars when I was younger. I didn't think it was only to be used in exceptional cases.

What would you recommend to seal the wheels once cleaned? Looks like I'm in for a steep learning curve!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

There is probably a 101 products. Probably best if you can tell me what you have.

Normally people have AG EGP. Which can be used as a wheel sealant although not designed for there. People have and will continue to have good results with it.

What other sealants or waxes do you have.???

I have a favourite which is FK 1000P. But at the moment I am trying out a few new product and a few old see how they compare.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

caledonia said:


> There is probably a 101 products. Probably best if you can tell me what you have.
> 
> Normally people have AG EGP. Which can be used as a wheel sealant although not designed for there. People have and will continue to have good results with it.
> 
> ...


I have SRP and EGP, but have been using the Megs Stage 1,2,3 on the bodywork. If I'm totally honest I've not been using anything but SRP on the wheels - I have litres of the stuff. That's all I have, but eager and ready to start doing things properly - unfortunately (young family) the car only gets a proper wash once a month...

Ah, I did have some of that aerosol AG Wheel Seal but never thought it would be any good so never used it.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Ok do as I said above with the cleaning. Most of the stuff including clay can be got in any local car shop. eg Halford and the like.

After cleaning the wheels give them a coat of SRP. this will cleanse the wheels not don't be scared to work this in, with medium pressure. After this has been applied and removed you will have to apply a coat of EGP, Again leave till it hazes and remove. Now I would recommend 2 coats at least. But you will have to wait 24hrs before applying the other coat. If you have used the car quick hand wash dry and apply a further coat. This way you have a good protection and the fact you have applied 2 coat you should have completely covered the wheel and not missed any areas.

If you in a few week notice that it is getting a but harder to remove the brake dust. It is time to reapply the EGP.

Nice and simple and cheap, also easy to get hold of.


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks again Gordon - much appreciated. This makes perfect sense and I'm looking forward to giving this a go over the weekend. I'll let you know how I get on.

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks to G220 for doing the pH test. Revolution is alkaline as indicated in the pic below!










Best wishes

Tim

ps Mark thanks for the call, will price it up and get back to you shortly


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks to all for your help.

Had a very friendly and informative chat with Tim this afternoon and the Revolution is on it's way. I'm now also looking forward to trying out snow foaming!!! 

Thanks Tim, once more for your time, help and advice. I'll be sure to recommend.

Mark


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Mark thankyou very much for your nice words, btw you have a PM


----------



## markoneill (Mar 24, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Mark thankyou very much for your nice words, btw you have a PM


Thanks Tim. I spoke to Mark at Autobrite and my snow foam lance is on the way! 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Sorted! Nice one


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2009)

I was using some Espuma to clean brake dust particles on my wheels today, did a good job of it!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

My alloys are chipped and flakey  Will Revolution be ok to use or not? I currently use Bilberry


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

^Should be no worse than any other wheel cleaner Iain


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> ^Should be no worse than any other wheel cleaner Iain


Cheer Tim.

On another note, i had used all my Espuma stuff and gone back to VP stuff... just not the same!


----------

